# Newbie here , please identify this fish. thank you



## mrtarvis2000 (Dec 12, 2007)

i have obtained this picture called fish adn i can't seem to find out what this fish is , i know it is saltwater because it is swimming with tangs , and it kind of looks like a couple of tangs i have looked at before , but I havent seen one like this yet . please help . i would love to get one of these when my tank finished cycling.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

It looks kind of like a tang


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

that is an eyestripe tang, acanthurus dussumieri : )


----------



## mrtarvis2000 (Dec 12, 2007)

*thank you*

gymnothorax thank you for the information on this fish , it has been stumping me for a few weeks now , it is greatly appreciated , now would you possibly know where to purchase one of these fine specimens ?


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

.........that's a good question, i would start by asking your lfs if they can order one for you, if not you could try themarinecenter.com they're a little pricy but normally stock alot of hard-to-find oddballs. As far as behavior with eyestripe tangs i don't have alot of first-hand experience with this fish, but they do require alot vegetable matter and they will also scavenge on detritus. be warned though that they do have a large blade at the base of their tail and a trigger finger for using it, hope this helps


----------



## ziggy222 (May 13, 2007)

i'm not into tangs so i'm probably wrong but that looks like a naso tang


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

ziggy222 said:


> i'm not into tangs so i'm probably wrong but that looks like a naso tang


It looks far different in looks from a naso tang which has orange lips and a different head shape. A few image search should reveal Gymnothorax correctly identified the tang with its color patterns.
http://www.marinedepotlive.com/dussimer-tang---acanthurus-dussumieri-fish--tangs.html


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Definitely not a naso. Just in the shape alone.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

I seen one of those at my LFS but its not a tang, can't remember the name off hand but it does have little sharp teeth and the one I seen was the size of a small dinner plate


----------

